# Pain after Embryo Transfer????



## feistylady (Apr 19, 2011)

My embryo transfer was this morning - 3 defrosted embryos back in.  The procedure was painless and I was absolutely fine - however 3-4 hours later - i have a dull ache and slight cramp feeling.  I am on a chemical cycle with both Progynova and Cyclogest:  is it normal to have these symptons - I dont recall any pain last time and infact - was very relaxed and easy this time round

Any help and thoughts much appreciated

Cxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi didnt want to read and run im fairly sure that this is just your body settling down after transfer, I had the same thing last time and even went to bed for a few hours, so try not to worry too much x hope this helps x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Honey I always have AF type cramps .. on BFN and BFP - its mainly the drugs .. especially the progesterone.


Take care, rest up and take care now you're PUPO


            for your 2WW


Mini x


----------

